# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] LG mirror 18awr inverter σβηνει ο συμπιεστης

## dour

Καλησπέρα σας.Θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθειά σας.
Έχω ένα LG mirror 18awr  inverter 5ετίας.Η χρήση του είναι 95% για καλοκαίρι και 5% για τον  χειμώνα.Το καλοκαίρι λειτουργεί περίπου για 50 με 60 ημέρες από 10 ώρες  περίπου μέσο όρο.Πρίν ένα μήνα ενώ λειτουργούσε κανονικά το πρωί  σταμάτησε από μόνο του (αυτό έτυχέ να συμπέσει με ένα δυνατό σεισμό που  έκανε εδώ στην περιοχή μου...).Αφού γύρισα από την εργασία μου και του  έρηξα μια ματιά,το αποσύνδεσα για λίγη ώρα απο το ρεύμα και έπειτα το  σύνδεσα.Το άναψα,λειτουργούσε κανονικά ο εσωτερικός ανεμηστήρας ,ο  εξωτερικος ανεμηστήρας ,αλλά οχι και ο συμπιεστής (και στο κρύο αλλά και  στη ζέστη).
Ήρθε μάστορας το τσέκαρε,μου είπε ότι ο συμπιεστής  λειτουργεί κανονικά και μάλον φταίει η πλακέτα της εξωτερικής  μονάδας.Την έβγαλε και την πήγα σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό ο οποίος δεν  διαπίστωσε κάτι το περίεργο (πυκνωτές ok,το module το συμπιεστή ok  ...),οπότε και ζήτησε να βάλουμε την πλακέτα ξανά επάνω για να δει την  συμπεριφορά της με το ρεύμα και να κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις.
Έτσι και  έγινε λοιπόν,αλλά μετά την τοποθέτηση το κλιματιστικό δούλεψε  κανονικά,χωρίς καμία διορθωτική ενέργεια.Ο ηλεκτρονικός σήκωσε τα χέραι  ψηλά..."άτοιμα πράγματα ρε παιδί μου αυτά τα ψηφιακά ..." μου είπε.
Μετά  από μία ώρα που έφυγαν το κλιματιστικό ξανά έκανε τα ίδια.Δούλεψε μια  ώρα και έσβησε μόνο του.Προσπάθησα να το ενεργοποιήσω από τον  τηλεχειρισμό αλλά ...τίποτα.Το έβγαλα από την πρίζα,περίμενα 2 λεπτά και  το ξανάναψα.Πάλι μέσα ανεμηστήρας ενεργός,έξω ενεργός,αλλά ο συμπιεστής  ..μουλάρι.Το ξαναέβγαλα από την πρίζα και περίμενα κανένα μισάωρο.Το  ενεργοποίησα και δούλεψε κανονικότατα για καμια ώρα περίπου και μετά  πάλι τα ίδια.
Αυτο λοιπόν γίνεται πάντα όποτε το ενεργοποιώ από εδώ και πέρα.ο ίδιος "κύκλος" ξανά και ξανά.
Να  αναφέρω ότι δεν μου έχει βγάλει ούτε ένα κωδικό στην εσωτερική μονάδα  όταν κάνει όλα.Στην έξω πλακέτα η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω ανέβει να το  λύσω και να δώ μηπως ανάβουν τα 2 leds κοκκινο και πράσσινο μετά από  κάθε σταμάτημα.
Μου είπαν κάτι τιμές για εξωτερικη πλακέτα που θεωρώ  ότι δεν συμφέρουν για την επισκευή του.Τον μάστορα (ψυκτικό) δεν τον  ξαναενόχλησα οταν το ξαναέπαθα γιατί είδα ότι δεν έχει τα απαραίτητα  "εφόδια" και με παρέπεμψε στο εξουσιοδωτημένο service της LG.
Συγνώμη  για το μεγάλο post αλλά προσπάθησα να είμαι αναλυτικός μήπως και με την  βοήθειά σας και εκείνη του ηλεκτρονικού,καταφέρουμε κάτι γιατι οι  εποχές είναι δύσκολες για αντικατάσταση...
Φιλικά πάντα,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## petroglis

η γνωμη μου ειναι να βγει και η μεσα και η εξω πλακετα μαζι με τους αισθητηρες και να παει σε μαστορα που ξερει !!

να την στησει για να την ελεγξει και να σου πει τι γινεται!!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> η γνωμη μου ειναι να βγει και η μεσα και η εξω πλακετα μαζι με τους αισθητηρες και να παει σε μαστορα που ξερει !!
> 
> να την στησει για να την ελεγξει και να σου πει τι γινεται!!


Θελει αλλαγη ο πυκνωτης στην εξωτερικη μοναδα πρεπει να ειναι 35μf στα 450v ή 50μf στα 450v

----------


## dour

> Θελει αλλαγη ο πυκνωτης στην εξωτερικη μοναδα πρεπει να ειναι 35μf στα 450v ή 50μf στα 450v


Εννοείς για τον άσπρο μεγαλο πυκνωτη που βρίσκεται εκτός εξωτερικής  πλακετας και είναι μαζί τοποθετημενος με αυτή πάνω σε μια λαμαρίνα και βγαίνουν ολα μαζί σαν σετ? Αυτός δεν είναι για τον  εξωτερικό ανεμιστηρα? Έτσι μου είπε ο ψυκτικος ....Το σκέφτηκα κ γω αλλά με αυτό που μου είπε θεωρησα οτι θα είναι για την έναρξη του ανεμιστηρα ....θα το δοκιμάσω παντως. Θα το λύσω μόνος κ θα πάρω έναν να τον αντικαταστησω.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τούς δυο σας για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## petroglis

δες αν ειναι ενας πυκνωτης και για τον συμπιεστη και για τον ανεμιστηρα!

----------


## dour

Θα το δω αυτό αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι εάν ήταν κοινός ο πυκνωτης,, θα έπρεπε να μη λειτουργεί κ ο ανεμιστηρας μαζί με τον συμπιεστη, κάτι το οποίο δεν συμβαίνει όπως το περιέγραψα στο αρχικό μύνημα.

----------


## UV.

Τα inverter *δεν* έχουν πυκνωτή εκκίνησης
έχουν τριφασικό μοτέρ το οποίο οδηγείται με ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος στην εξωτερική μονάδα
ο πυκνωτής που έχουν (και θα έχεις) είναι ~ 1500μF 450V αλλά αν είχε πρόβλημα θα φαίνονταν με κάποιο error code  :Think: 
το ότι δεν έχεις κανένα error code είναι κάτι που σίγουρα θέλει έμπειρο τεχνικό να το ανακαλήψει
μήπως έχει θέμα το ρελέ πριν την γέφυρα στην εξωτερική μονάδα;
πόση είναι η τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή;

----------


## Γιώργος1956

Φιλε μου κακως το πειραξες διοτι απλα δεν εχει βλαβη ουτε στα ηλεκτρονικα του ουτε στο συμπιεστη. Το μονο που απαιτειται να κανεις ειναι να ελεγξεις την σωληνα της χαμηλης και της υψηλης πιεσης κυριως μεσα στον τοιχο,διοτι πιθανοτατα καπου εχουν τσακισει και δυσκολευουν την κυκλοφορια του ψυκτικου υγρου.Ψαξτο λιγο και θα δεις οτι θα λυσης το προβλημα σου . Θα ηθελα να με ενημερωσης για την εξελιξη.

----------


## dour

> Φιλε μου κακως το πειραξες διοτι απλα δεν εχει βλαβη ουτε στα ηλεκτρονικα του ουτε στο συμπιεστη. Το μονο που απαιτειται να κανεις ειναι να ελεγξεις την σωληνα της χαμηλης και της υψηλης πιεσης κυριως μεσα στον τοιχο,διοτι πιθανοτατα καπου εχουν τσακισει και δυσκολευουν την κυκλοφορια του ψυκτικου υγρου.Ψαξτο λιγο και θα δεις οτι θα λυσης το προβλημα σου . Θα ηθελα να με ενημερωσης για την εξελιξη.


Μακάρι να συμβαίνει αυτό που λές ....Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση χωρίς να πειραχτεί-μετακινηθει το κλιματιστικο 5 χρόνια τώρα, να τσακίσουν οι χαλκοσωλήνες;

----------


## dour

> Τα inverter *δεν* έχουν πυκνωτή εκκίνησης
> έχουν τριφασικό μοτέρ το οποίο οδηγείται με ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος στην εξωτερική μονάδα
> ο πυκνωτής που έχουν (και θα έχεις) είναι ~ 1500μF 450V αλλά αν είχε πρόβλημα θα φαίνονταν με κάποιο error code 
> το ότι δεν έχεις κανένα error code είναι κάτι που σίγουρα θέλει έμπειρο τεχνικό να το ανακαλήψει
> μήπως έχει θέμα το ρελέ πριν την γέφυρα στην εξωτερική μονάδα;
> πόση είναι η τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή;


Θα χρειαστεί να φέρω τον ηλεκτρονικο στο τέλος  για να τα τσεκαρει όλα πλέον με το κλιματιστικο σε λειτουργία, μηπως και ανακαλύψει κάτι.

----------


## dour

Η πολύ ζέστη αυτέ τις μέρες,αλλά κ η δουλειά μού δεν μου έχουν επιτρέψει ακόμη να τσεκαρω αυτά που μου εχετε πει.Θα τα κάνω και θα σας ενημερωσω για τα αποτέλεσματα. Τελικά το πάθημα , μου δίδαξε μακριά απο lg και απο inverter....

----------


## Γιώργος1956

Δεν φταιει τιποτα απο οσα λες .αλλα ο αρχικος εγκαταστατης.Στο θεμα μας τωρα . Αφου βγαλης προσεκτικα την μονωση απο τις σωληνες κοντα στον τοιχο (απο την πλευρα της εξωτ. μοναδας) ,ΕΛΕΓΞΕ τις σωληνες οπτικα μεσα και εξω απο τον τοιχο για τυχον τσακισμα. Στη συνεχεια ενημερωσε με για οδηγιες  η παρε ψυκτικο. (Κατα 99% εχει τσακισει η σωληνα χαμηλης πιεσης ).

----------


## jakektm

τι εκανες τελικα;

----------


## dour

> τι εκανες τελικα;


Δυστυχώς λόγω πολλών και διαφόρων οικογενειακων καταστάσεων,  δεν έχω προλάβει να το κοιτάξω ....Το μόνο ότι το έχω ανάψει στο ζεστό κάνα 2 φορές και δουλεύει, αλλά δε το έχω αφήσει πάνω άπο 15 λεπτά για να δώ τι συμβαίνει. Ελπίζω με το νέο έτος να ξεπεράσω κάποια προβληματα που έχω και να μπορέσω να ασχοληθώ για να δω τι συμβαίνει .
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους μου έχουν απαντήσει και μου προσφέρουν τις γνώσεις τούς! Να είστε καλά και Υγεία το νέο έτος σάς εύχομαι!

----------


## jakektm

Καλες γιορτες και σε εσενα Παναγιωτη, περαστικα να ειναι ο,τι και αν ειναι!

----------


## pol2005gr

Καλησπέρα παιδια.
Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με το ιδιο κλιματιστικο.Εφερα εναν ψυκτικο αλλα το μονο που εκανε ηταν να δει αν εχει φρεον.Εχουμε καμια λυση για το προβλημα?

Υ.Γ. Εχω παρει 3 ψυκτικους,και οταν τους ειπα το προβλημα,κανεις δεν ηρθε να το δει...

----------


## liousis

> Καλησπέρα παιδια.
> Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με το ιδιο κλιματιστικο.Εφερα εναν ψυκτικο αλλα το μονο που εκανε ηταν να δει αν εχει φρεον.Εχουμε καμια λυση για το προβλημα?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εχω παρει 3 ψυκτικους,και οταν τους ειπα το προβλημα,κανεις δεν ηρθε να το δει...


Καλησπέρα. Δυστυχώ ακόμη δεν έχω προλάβει να ασχοληθώ. Θα ακολουθήσω μαλον την οδό του εξουσιοδοτημενου service για να ακούσω τα μαντάτα ...Οτι νεότερο εχω θα το αναφέρω μήπως μπορέσουμε κ βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον  άλλο.Εάν έχεις βρει κάποια λύση σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσέ με! Καλό κουράγιο ...

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου φταίει η έξω πλακέτα και πρέπει να την δει ηλεκτρονικός.

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου τι έκανες τελικά με την πλακέτα; ;;

----------


## GSR600

Δημητρη σου εχω στειλει π.μ

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου τα αισθητήρια τα έχεις ελέγξει στην εξωτερική πλακέτα; ;

----------


## liousis

Πρώτα από όλα Χρόνια Πολλά.
Δεύτερον,θελω να ζητήσω συγνώμη που αργώ να απαντήσω στις καταχωρήσεις σας...
Τρίτον όσον αφορά τη βλάβη,έφερα ψυκτικό της εταιρείας LG.Η διαδικασία που ακολούθησα ήταν μέσα από το επίσημο site της εταιρείας.Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός ,του είπα τι συμβαίνει κ εχθές ήρθε στο σπίτι μου.Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανε μόλις μπηκε σπίτι πήγε στον πίνακα του ρεύματος και κοίταξε για ασφάλεια 20A, αλλά πουθενά.Το κλιματιστικό είναι πάνω σε 16Α ασφάλεια,με 3,5mm καλώδια.Μου εξήγησε ότι η ασφάλεια είναι οριακή για 18άρι κλιματιστικό, με αποτέλεσμα όταν ζητάει ο κομπρέσορας το κάτι παραπάνω σε Αmper και δεν το παίρνει λογω περιορισμού της ασφάλειας ,η εσξωτερική μονάδα δίνει εντολή για σβήσιμο,για να μη πάθει ζημιά.Σε αυτό συμβάλουν δυο πράγματα (μου εξήγησε),τα οριακά Amper της ασφάλειας και ο πολυκαιρισμός της στις επαφές της.Για αυτό μου το έκανε μετά από 5 χρόνια μου είπε.Μου είπε ότι είναι σίγουρος 99% για αυτό και του έχει ξανατύχει άλλες δυο φορές σε 18άρι και 24άρι κλιματιστικό αντίστοιχα της ίδιας εταιρείας.Να σημειώσω ότι το κλιματιστικό το είχα ανοιχτό πριν έρθει για καμιά ώρα κ  λειτουργούσε κανονικότατα
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν,αλλαγή αφάλειας και θα το δω στις πολλές ζέστες...
Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ όλους σας για τη βοήθεια στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα αλλά και μέσω pm.
Φιλικά,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## FILMAN

Κυκλοφορούν καλώδια 3.5mm2; Από πότε οι ασφάλειες περιορίζουν το ρεύμα στην τιμή που γράφουν πάνω τους; Όταν δουλεύει το μηχάνημα πόσο ζεστή γίνεται η ασφάλεια; Πόσο ρεύμα γράφει στο ταμπελάκι του ότι τραβάει;

----------


## stelakis1914

Τυπικές δικαιολογίες. Όλα τα άλλα φταίνε εκτός από το μηχάνημα που σου πούλησαν...

----------


## nyannaco

> Κυκλοφορούν καλώδια 3.5mm2; Από πότε οι ασφάλειες περιορίζουν το ρεύμα στην τιμή που γράφουν πάνω τους; Όταν δουλεύει το μηχάνημα πόσο ζεστή γίνεται η ασφάλεια; Πόσο ρεύμα γράφει στο ταμπελάκι του ότι τραβάει;


Τελικά ποτέ δεν τα έχεις ακούσει όλα, έτσι;  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι φαίνεται!

----------


## DIATHERM

χαχαχαχα... εξουσιοδοτημενο service ειναι τωρα αυτος? 
εμενα για  θερμιστορ (της εξωτερικης μοναδας) μου κανει η ολη ιστορια
εαν βεβαια ολες οι υπολοιπες μετρησεις εχουν γινει σωστα...

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Ο πυκνωτής είναι  6 μf/450V.

----------


## liousis

Δεν ξέρω εάν κατάλαβα κάτι λάθος από αυτά που μου είπε,μπορεί να μη τα διατύπωσα σωστά...Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι ,την εταιρεία δεν θα την σύμφερε να έρθει ο τεχνικός της και να πει λόγου χάρη ότι η βλάβη είναι σε πλακέτα?Θα είχε έσοδα από τα ανταλακτικά που θα πουλούσε για τυχών βλάβες...
Όσον αφορά το καλώδιο της εγκατάστασης είναι 3x3,5 (μπορεί να μη το έγραψα εγώ σωστά).
Μακάρι να έχετε όλοι άδικο κ να ξεμπλέξω με μια ασφάλεια (με την καλή την έννοια το λέω).Αλλιώς θα έχω ακόμη τρεχάματα από τι φαίνεται με αυτά που μου λέτε.

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου πρέπει να δεις το κόκκινο led στην εξωτερική πλακέτα την ώρα που κάνει το πρόβλημα και να δεις πόσα blinking κάνει .Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι κάποιος κομμένος δρόμος στην εξωτερική πλακέτα! !!!!

----------


## liousis

> Φίλε μου πρέπει να δεις το κόκκινο led στην εξωτερική πλακέτα την ώρα που κάνει το πρόβλημα και να δεις πόσα blinking κάνει .Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι κάποιος κομμένος δρόμος στην εξωτερική πλακέτα! !!!!



Την επόμενη φορά που θα μου το κανει θα το κοιτάξω.Απλά θυμάμαι ότι έχει δυο leds red-green.
Τι να πω ....Βλάβη φάντασμα είναι μου φαίνεται.
Θα το δω στις ζέστες πως θα δουλέψει αφού άλλαξα πριν από λίγο την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα με 20άρα.
Να διορθώσω ότι στην ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση το καλώδιο είναι 3x2,5 (συγνώμη για το λάθος μου και την παραπληροφόρηση... :Huh: )

----------


## FILMAN

Με καλώδια 2.5mm2 *απλά απαγορεύεται* να βάλεις 20άρα ασφάλεια, είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι το μόνο που δεν φταίει είναι η τιμή της ασφάλειας, ακόμα και με 10Α ασφάλεια θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει, το πολύ πολύ να την έριχνε μετά από κάποιο χρόνο λειτουργίας. Πολλή σημασία στις ασφάλειες έχει και η καμπύλη αν και το δικό σου που είναι inverter θα πρέπει να μην έχει πρόβλημα ούτε με ασφάλειες καμπύλης Β.

----------


## liousis

Καλησπέρα σας.
Μαζί με τις ζέστες ήρθαν κ οι βλάβες...
Σαφώς και δεν ήταν η ασφάλεια το πρόβλημα...
Το  κλιματιστικό κάνει τα ίδια , λειτουργεί σωστά και μετά από 45λεπτο  σταματάει.Πιο αναλυτικά μετά το μισάωρο περίπου κ ενώ το έχω στο full  ταχύτητα κ 18 θερμοκρασία σταματάει ο συμπιεστής,πέφτει η ταχύτητα  εξωτερικού fan και εσωτερικού συγχρόνως ,φέρνοντας χλιαρό αέρα  (μιας κ ο  κομπρέσορας είναι σταματημένος).Κατόπιν για ένα διάστημα 10 λεπτών  περίππου (μεχρι το 45λεπτο...) σταματάει και ξαναξεκινάει το εξωτερικό  fan χωρίς να επιρρεάζεται το εσωτερικό.Αυτό γίνεται για 5 με 6 φορές  κοντά μέχρι που στο τέλος κλείνουν μεσα-έξω κ τα 2 fans.
Στην  εσωτερική μονάδα δε βγάζει κανενα error.Στην εξωτερική έχω 6 red 2 green  δηλαδη 62 που είναι συμφωνα με το manual: Heatsink High  error-θερμοκρασία της ψυκτρας της πλακέτας πανω από 85 βαθμούς.Έκανα  βίδες τα πάντα πήρα πλακέτα στο χέρι,άλλαξα θερμογώγιμη πάστα στα σημεία  επαφής ψύκτρας modules και μέτρησα τα pins 20-21  του module συμφωνα με  το manual και βρήκα αντί για 7kΩ ±10%.(at 25°C) 14kΩ συνεχώς αυξανόμενο  (at 30+°C).Έχετε υπόψη τι μπορεί να φταίει??Μήπως αυτό είναι η συνέπεια  μιας άλλης βλάβης και της πτώσης τω στροφων του ανεμηστήρα?Δεν έχω  εμπειρία για να δω για ψυχρές κολλήσεις στη πλακέτα.Γενικά είχε κάποιες  βρωμιές ίσως και οξειδώσεις από τον πολυκαιρισμό.Την ψέκασα με  καθαριστικό επαφών.Το thermistor που είναι βιδωμένο πάνω στη ψύκτρα δε  ξέρω να το μετρήσω,αλλά από ότι διάβασα συνήθως αυτό το βγάζει βλάβη 65.
Ο  τεχνικός της lg αφού ήταν σε συνεχή επικοινωνία με τα κεντρικά μου είπε  θα έρθει ξανά αύριο να μετρήσει πόσα amper τραβαει ο κομπρέσορας τη στιγμη  της βλάβης.αυτό του ήπαν...(Όλα μόνος τα έκανα όσον αφορά τις μετρήσεις και το λύσιμο της ψύκτρας -πλακέτας).
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή μπας και γλιτώσουμε τα 300+ ευρωπουλα γιατί από το service δε βλέπω φως!!!
Σας Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το μεγάλο post.

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν κόβει μπορείς να δεις αν όντως καίει η ψύκτρα;

----------


## liousis

Θα το κοιτάξω,αλλα μου φαίνεται κουφό.Η ψύκτρα είναι τεράστια και τα modules το 1/5 σχεδόν αυτής.Πηγαίνει κάπου ο νους σου? Μηπως το thermistor αυτης??

----------


## FILMAN

Δες αν όντως καίει η ψύκτρα όταν σβήνει το μηχάνημα, και αν όχι, βγάλε το θερμίστορ στον αέρα και βάλε το μηχάνημα να δουλέψει, να δεις, θα κόψει πάλι; Αν όχι, μάλλον θέλει αλλαγή το θερμίστορ.

----------


## liousis

Σωστός!!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου η βλάβη σου οφείλεται σε κομμένο δρόμο δίπλα στο power module ή σε καμμένη αντίσταση.

----------


## liousis

Η ψύκτρα ελεχθηκε με το χερι αλλα κ με ηλεκτρονικό θερμόμετρο και ήταν την ώρα που έκοψε το μηχάνημα 33 βαθμούς...πολύ μακριά από τους 85.Άρα είναι εσφαλμένη η εντολή που παίρνει.Να βγάλω την πλακέτα κ να την πάω σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό?Θα φτιαχτεί η λέτε 'οτι θα χρειαστεί να βάλω αρκετά βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη..?
<ου είπε και ο ψυκτικός να ξυλώσει ένα thermistor από μια άλλη ψύκτρα που έχει κ να μου το δώσει να το δοκιμάσω,αλλά εμένα με ανησυχούν τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων που έκανα επάνω στα pins 20,21 του module...

----------


## κωστας χ

Παναγιωτη εχω και εγω προβλημα  με την εξωτερικη πλακετα lg 18 mirror δεν επισκευαζονται ευκολα η πλακετες inverter το θεμα το ξαχνω 6 μηνες εχω βγαλει την πλακετα 5 φορες λοιπον η λυση ειναι πλακετα καινουρια και βλεπουμε κοιτα στην MASTER CLIMA....

----------


## FILMAN

33 βαθμοί; Μιλάμε για παγωμένη ψύκτρα. Έβγαλες το θερμίστορ στον αέρα να δεις τί γίνεται;

----------


## UV.

οι σένσορες δεν καίγονται ποτέ γιατί το ρεύμα τους είναι της τάξης των *μΑ=0,00001Α*!
προτείνω 
1. έλεγχο PFC (δίοδο και MOSFET)
2. έλεγχο ηλεκτρολυτιών (οι τεις μεγάλοι ή ένας μεγάλου μεγέθους)
3. έλεγχο τροδοτικού εξωτερικής πλακέτας

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καίγονται αλλά χαλάνε (συνήθως όταν χαλάσουν μετράνε ανοιχτό κύκλωμα)

----------

jakektm (24-06-15)

----------


## liousis

Δεν έβγαλα το thermistor στον αέρα να το δοκιμάσω.Αύριο μαλον θα πάρω το άλλο thermistor για να το κάνω τράμπα.Θα προσπαθήσω να την δει κ κανένας ηλεκτρονικός...Αλλά έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι θα πάω για πλακέτα στο τέλος...

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο άλλο θερμίστορ;

----------


## liousis

Μου είπε ο ψυκτικος οτι θα ξηλώσει ενα που έχει πάνω σε μια άλλη πλακετα στο μαγαζί απο μηχάνημα με βλάβη. Μιλάω για το θερμιστορ της ψυκτρας της πλακετας.
Σήμερα τη πήγα σε ενα δικό μου ηλεκτρονικο. Το θερμιστορ το μετρήσαμε και δε φάνηκε να είχε κάτι.Αλλαζε τιμές κανονικά με το ερεθισμα της θερμοκρασίας.Οι κολλήσεις στο module και στις γέφυρες ήταν πολύ προχειρες,λες κ κάποιος ασχετος τις είχε κάνει.Τις ξανάκανε απο την αρχή.Μετρήσεις έκανε κ δε βρήκε κάτι.Θα παραγγείλω κ ενα module  απο Κινα να το αλλάξουμε γιατί εδώ δε βρήκα.Τελευταία ευκαιρία. Να σημειώσω ότι το module έχει εσωτερικά thwemistor (το είδα στο datasheet  του) για έλεγχο της θερμοκρασιας του,όποτε υποψιάζομαι κατά εκεί μεριά. Θα δείξει ...Σάς ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ θερμά όλους για την βοήθεια που μου παρεχετε κύριοι!

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Το power module δεν φταίει. κοίταξε για διαβρομένους δρόμους αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## liousis

Καλησπέρα σας.
Για αρχή να πω ότι ο χρηστης dour και ο χρηστης  liousis είμαι  εγώ (Παναγιώτης)  . Είχα κάνει διπλό εγράφη από  χαζομάρα.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα.
Μετά από έλεγχο σε φίλο ηλεκτρονικο χωρίς να βρεθεί κάτι το επιληψιμο στή πλακετα , και την επανασυγκοληση  των απαραδεκτα και πρόχειρα συγκολημενων για καινούργια πλακετα module pins , ρο κλιματιστικο έβγαλε ένα καλοκαίρι μια χαρά και εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί σωστά.
Επομένως αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα (κακές κολησεις).
Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω από καρδιάς όλους σας που με βοηθήσατε εδώ  μέσα στο forum.Να είσαστε πάντα καλά όλοι σας ανεξαιρέτως. Κ πάλι ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## KostasR

Καλησπέρα,
Αντιμετώπισα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα (έσβηνε ο συμπιεστής με ένδειξη στην εξωτερική πλακέτα 62) με το ίδιο μοντέλο κλιματιστικού LG (18AWR) και τη λύση μου την έδωσε ο κύριος Στράτος από το defrost.gr (τον οποίο ευχαριστώ θερμά). Συγκεκριμένα, κάναμε εξαρχής εκκένωση φρέον, δημιουργία κενού, ζύγιση νέου φρέον (R410A) και έλεγχο διαρροής και το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως.

----------


## liousis

> Καλησπέρα,
> Αντιμετώπισα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα (έσβηνε ο συμπιεστής με ένδειξη στην εξωτερική πλακέτα 62) με το ίδιο μοντέλο κλιματιστικού LG (18AWR) και τη λύση μου την έδωσε ο κύριος Στράτος από το defrost.gr (τον οποίο ευχαριστώ θερμά). Συγκεκριμένα, κάναμε εξαρχής εκκένωση φρέον, δημιουργία κενού, ζύγιση νέου φρέον (R410A) και έλεγχο διαρροής και το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως.


Μετά από αυτά δουλεύει σωστά το κλιματιστικό; 
Δυστυχώς εμένα άρχισε ξανά τα ίδια για ακόμη μια φορά. Κωδικό 62 εξωτερικής μονάδας κ όλα τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα. Λες να φωνάξω έναν ψυκτικό για να κάνω το ίδιο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλησπέρα,
> Αντιμετώπισα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα (έσβηνε ο συμπιεστής με ένδειξη στην εξωτερική πλακέτα 62) με το ίδιο μοντέλο κλιματιστικού LG (18AWR) και τη λύση μου την έδωσε ο κύριος Στράτος από το defrost.gr (τον οποίο ευχαριστώ θερμά). Συγκεκριμένα, κάναμε εξαρχής εκκένωση φρέον, δημιουργία κενού, ζύγιση νέου φρέον (R410A) και έλεγχο διαρροής και το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως.


Εάν στην διεργασία αυτή δεν βρήκε διαρροή (στο μηχάνημα από κατασκευής ) τότε είχε διαρροή στις ενώσεις σωληνώσεις ρακόρ της 1ης εγκατάστασης που δεν έσφιξαν κάποιοι προηγούμενοι καλά (συνηθισμένο σενάριο ) 
Εάν κάνουν μόνο αυτά που αναφέρει πιο πάνω , χωρίς να ελεγχθούν τα ρακόρ που έσφιξαν κάποιοι προηγούμενοι , το πρόβλημα θα επαναληφθεί 100%.

----------


## KostasR

Ύστερα από 1 χρόνο, το πρόβλημα επανήλθε προ ημερών (ένδειξη 62). Το πρώτο πράγμα που κάναμε ήταν να το ελέγξουμε εξονυχιστικά για τυχόν διαρροή φρέον χωρίς όμως να βρεθεί κάτι. Δοκιμάσαμε τη λύση της επαναπλήρωσης του φρέον με ζύγιση νέου και το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει με βλάβη 62. Από την LG προτείνουν για αρχή αλλαγή της εξωτερικής πλακέτας χωρίς βέβαιο αποτέλεσμα. Θα δοκιμάσουμε τον έλεγχό της σε ηλεκτρονικό και βλέπουμε. Διαφορετικά αλλαγή του κλιματιστικού.

----------


## p270

> Ύστερα από 1 χρόνο, το πρόβλημα επανήλθε προ ημερών (ένδειξη 62). Το πρώτο πράγμα που κάναμε ήταν να το ελέγξουμε εξονυχιστικά για τυχόν διαρροή φρέον χωρίς όμως να βρεθεί κάτι. Δοκιμάσαμε τη λύση της επαναπλήρωσης του φρέον με ζύγιση νέου και το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει με βλάβη 62. Από την LG προτείνουν για αρχή αλλαγή της εξωτερικής πλακέτας χωρίς βέβαιο αποτέλεσμα. Θα δοκιμάσουμε τον έλεγχό της σε ηλεκτρονικό και βλέπουμε. Διαφορετικά αλλαγή του κλιματιστικού.


αν ειναι inverter θα πας και τις δυο πλακετες για ελεγχο σε εργαστηριο που ασχολειται με επεισκευες τετοιου τυπου

----------

